# Fuel Pump



## Shorty2 (Jul 17, 2012)

I am helping a friend out because he has no computer. He has a 1992 Nissan Stanza 2.0. He was driving it home the other day an started losin g power because offthe exsalts colasping,like shoving a potota up the tail pipe,converter an everything got red hot an stoped.,called wrecker to tow because it would not start,got it home and it started an drove off wrecker, now again it will not start. you can't here the feul pump working. He said it was installed new last year. Is there a safty shut off in the trunk or something like that ,that he might be missing. Please help. It will start if you shoot starting fluid in the air breather.E-mail me or call him at 1-256-298-0922


----------

